# Enabling HUD Entertainment List and Telephone



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

One of the first things I noticed after picking up my F10 is that it did not have the radio menu and telephone options in the HUD like the F30 did. I figured that this should be a simple one to code and turns out that it was pretty straight forward although there is still some work to do.

In order to get these to work the following options in the KOMBI module need to be coded:

Section 3000
- HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE to aktiv (enables radio menu)
- HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE to aktiv (enables recent calls list to be displayed)

There is an additional setting for HUD_TELEFONBUCH_ENABLE that should enable the full contact list to be displayed, but it didn't seem to do anything (it may be that it is either the recent calls or the full phone book can be displayed, but not both, however I am just speculating as I have not tried this).

There is one more setting in the HU_NBT module under section 3000 for HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST. When this is set to active a checkbox will appear under the settings -> Heads Up Display -> Displayed Information menu for "Entertainment/Telephone" however the checkbox cannot be selected. Although the box can't be selected, the HUD still shows the screens. I have a 2013 F10 which replaced the HU_CIC module with the HU_NBT module. The option for HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST may be in the HU_CIC, but I am unable to verify.

I have attached a few pictures of this working in my car, but as always try/use at your own risk.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

Cool !!!

Are these options available in 2011 models (F10 528i Feb 2011 Built)


----------



## harrisfb (May 20, 2012)

Sweet! Trying this tonight on my 2012 F10. I will look for HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST in the HU_CIC and let you know.


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

So Nice! I will try this later on my 535i


----------



## harrisfb (May 20, 2012)

I could not seem to locate:

HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE
HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE

in KOMBI, 3000

I was also unable to locate:

HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST

in HU_CIC, 3000

This is on my 2012 F10 (550i). Anyone else? Maybe this is just available with 2013+?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

This was added with the 2013 models, as part of the next generation Navigation / iDrive. At the hardware level, KOMBI is still KOMBI, but HU_CIC is now HU_NBT. So, it may be possible that a full dealer programing of the car with 47.x will flash KOMBI and HU_CIC with new firmware, and then these entries will appear, or it may be, particularly in the case of the Head Unit, that HU_CIC can not be flash updated o HU_NBT. It's too soon to say. We need a 2011 / 2012 model with HUD to be fully programmed with 47.x and see what the affect is.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@falcongeek; What are the names of your Kombi and HU_NBT CAFD Files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@falcongeek; By chance does your car have SLI (Speed Limit Info), Options 8TH and 8TD?


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @falcongeek; What are the names of your Kombi and HU_NBT CAFD Files?


KOMBI: CAFD_00000069_009_000_042
HU_NBT: CAFD_00000DED_001_019_008



shawnsheridan said:


> @falcongeek; By chance does your car have SLI (Speed Limit Info), Options 8TH and 8TD?


I do not have SLI.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Sweet feature! I just coded this to a late build July F10 with HU_NBT module and everything worked flawslessly


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> Sweet feature! I just coded this to a late build July F10 with HU_NBT module and everything worked flawslessly


Does the checkbox for "Entertainment/Telephone" in the Displayed Information screen in the HUD settings work for you?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

His music selection was able to be seen on his HUD, so I think it works. I didn't check the box you are speaking of. I will ask him


----------



## Alan L. (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Falcongeek and cn555ic

Love this new feature!

We only coded this part so far:

Section 3000
- HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE to aktiv (enables radio menu)
- HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE to aktiv (enables recent calls list to be displayed)

Right now i notice the radio menu showing up on the HUD and incoming phone calls. Haven't had enough time to really play with it yet but this feature is sweet!

Alan


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> This was added with the 2013 models, as part of the next generation Navigation / iDrive. At the hardware level, KOMBI is still KOMBI, but HU_CIC is now HU_NBT. So, it may be possible that a full dealer programing of the car with 47.x will flash KOMBI and HU_CIC with new firmware, and then these entries will appear, or it may be, particularly in the case of the Head Unit, that HU_CIC can not be flash updated o HU_NBT. It's too soon to say. We need a 2011 / 2012 model with HUD to be fully programmed with 47.x and see what the affect is.


I had my car (528i Feb 2011 build) programmed with the latest software i-step F010-12-07-520. I am not sure the equivalent ISTA/P version is, but I suspect it will be 47.x.

I was able to successfully code the radio menu and telephone options in the HUD, as mentioned in post #1 by coding the KOMBI module Section 3000
- HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE to aktiv (enables radio menu)
- HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE to aktiv (enables recent calls list to be displayed)
Both options exist in the KOMBI Module after the software update (they did not exist in the older version).

However, I was unable to locate HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST in the HU_CIC module.
Not a concern, as I still get the functionality in the HUD. I am very happy with this


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcosg said:


> I had my car (528i Feb 2011 build) programmed with the latest software i-step F010-12-07-520. I am not sure the equivalent ISTA/P version is, but I suspect it will be 47.x.
> 
> I was able to successfully code the radio menu and telephone options in the HUD, as mentioned in post #1 by coding the KOMBI module Section 3000
> - HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE to aktiv (enables radio menu)
> ...


Thanks for the input. This confirms my suspicion and what I previously wrote. KOMBI with new firmware from 47.x will act the same for pre 2013 models, but HU_CIC will not flash to HU_NBT, so what is unique to HU_NBT will be only for 2103 and forward models.


----------



## rauan (Aug 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks for the input. This confirms my suspicion and what I previously wrote. KOMBI with new firmware from 47.x will act the same for pre 2013 models, but HU_CIC will not flash to HU_NBT, so what is unique to HU_NBT will be only for 2103 and forward models.


Hi Shawn

i thought it is possible to upgrade the fw versions with esys, am I wrong?
Have you played with it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rauan said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> i thought it is possible to upgrade the fw versions with esys, am I wrong?
> Have you played with it?


You will be able to update the firmware on any ECU so long as BMW releases updated firmware. What I am saying is that Kombi seems to be the same in the 2013 model, so you can update your Kombi firmware, and get the same coding options and features, so long as those features are not dependent on HU_NBT. You will be able to flash HU_CIC to newer firmware, but no firmware update will ever turn HU_CIC into HU_NBT. HU_CIC will always be some version of HU_CIC, and HU_NBT is a whole different animal.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@falcongeek; 

Does your car have option 6VC (Combox)? I am guessing not. And do you have CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL ECU's showing in E-Sys? 

Also, what is your Bluetooth option? I am guessing instead of 639 and 6FL you have only 6NL?


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

*OK....English Please*

Shawn -

I have a VERY EARLY bulid 2012, are you saying its doable (with a firmware update only), or doable without needing a visit to the dealer, or not doable at this point?

This would be a HUGE usability improvement IMO, i would wrank it up there with the TPMS activation 

Aceman


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aceman67 said:


> Shawn -
> 
> I have a VERY EARLY bulid 2012, are you saying its doable (with a firmware update only), or doable without needing a visit to the dealer, or not doable at this point?
> 
> ...


These two specific HUD features are doable if your car is programed with 47.x.

marcosg just had his 528i with a Feb 2011 build date programmed and they are working for him.


----------



## Alan L. (Apr 20, 2012)

After driving around with this new feature activated I can safely say its increased the HUD's usability 10 fold. If you don't have the navigation on the HUD just shows you how fast you are going. While cool its novelty wears off pretty fast. Now with this i actually look at the HUD a lot more.

Alan


----------



## harrisfb (May 20, 2012)

OK so the question is how do i convince my local service department to upgrade me to 47.x?? I have heard that dealers do not particularly like to reprogram cars unless there is actually a problem with them.

Thoughts or experiences?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

harrisfb said:


> OK so the question is how do i convince my local service department to upgrade me to 47.x?? I have heard that dealers do not particularly like to reprogram cars unless there is actually a problem with them.
> 
> Thoughts or experiences?


Plan A = Grovel to Service Manager
Plan B = Bribe Service Manager with 100 Year Old Bottle of Single Malt Scotch
Plan C = Blackmail Service Manager after taking him out to the nudie bar and photographing him in numerous compromising positions.


----------



## harrisfb (May 20, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Plan A = Grovel to Service Manager
> Plan B = Bribe Service Manager with 100 Year Old Bottle of Single Malt Scotch
> Plan C = Blackmail Service Manager after taking him out to the nudie bar and photographing him in numerous compromising positions.


Yikes! I was afraid of that. Though I am not above bribing people to get my way.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

If I am not wrong didn't we find a way to upgrade ?
I thought some body found a way to do it right ? 

I have been real rusty these days have to re instate SLI work and see if I can get around with the HUD upgrade. Hopefully there will be TSB soon for some software fix.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DreamCar said:


> Shawn,
> 
> If I am not wrong didn't we find a way to upgrade ?
> I thought some body found a way to do it right ?
> ...


Dreamcar, you lost me. I'm not talking about a HUD upgrade per se', rather a few new features that were included in the 47.x release. These can be had for all HUD users if they upgrade to 47.x. The new CIC/ Navigation system is what can't be upgraded via firmware / software. That will require a whole new CIC Head Unit and HU_NBT Module, but this has no bearing on the HUD.


----------



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> These two specific HUD features are doable if your car is programed with 47.x.


is there a chance to program my car with 47.x myself without contact the dealer.

any instruction or possibility to get these update without 100 bottles of scotch ?

greetz
sibob


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Dreamcar, you lost me. I'm not talking about a HUD upgrade per se', rather a few new features that were included in the 47.x release. These can be had for all HUD users if they upgrade to 47.x. The new CIC/ Navigation system is what can't be upgraded via firmware / software. That will require a whole new CIC Head Unit and HU_NBT Module, but this has no bearing on the HUD.


By HUD upgrade I mean the additional features.
I was referring to 47.4 update with out the dealer.
Anyways let me check if we discussed it here if not I have try talking in my dealer.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sibob said:


> is there a chance to program my car with 47.x myself without contact the dealer.
> 
> any instruction or possibility to get these update without 100 bottles of scotch ?
> greetz
> sibob


I say program the car because that is how ISTA/P works. It doesn't target single ECU's. It evaluates all ECU's and brings the car up to the current Integration Level, upgrading only those ECU's with newer firmware that need it. You could program the car yourself; however, you would need a virtualized / stand alone version of ISTA/P, an ICOM interface ($$$$$), and a car charger.

For just these new features though, programming is a bit overkill. All that is needed is to update the KOMBI firmware only. You can flash ECU firmware in E-Sys; however, it is not well understood or documented. Malcolm (user mjgood) did flash the firmware on his Combox and CIC using E-Sys in order to get 6NR BMW Apps capability. Apart from him, I have yet to hear of anyone else doing it with E-Sys. I think the E-Sys TAL took about two hours to flash his CIC running over an ENET cable.



DreamCar said:


> By HUD upgrade I mean the additional features.
> I was referring to 47.4 update with out the dealer.
> Anyways let me check if we discussed it here if not I have try talking in my dealer.


Short of flashing Kombi, I don't see how. :dunno:


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

OK -

So how do i know what level my car is cufrently programmed with? And what exactly do i ask my service manager for?

If i tell him i would like to get my car the latest sw upgrade to 47.xx will he know what i'm talking about?

Aceman


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aceman67 said:


> OK -
> 
> So how do i know what level my car is cufrently programmed with? And what exactly do i ask my service manager for?
> 
> ...


Go to VCM Module, then click in the VCM Master Tab, then click Read under I-Steps (Integration Levels). The I-Step (current) can be cross-referenced to an ISTA/P version.


----------



## harrisfb (May 20, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You could program the car yourself; however, you would need a virtualized / stand alone version of ISTA/P, an ICOM interface ($$$$$), and a car charger.


I have VM ISTA/P and an ICOM. I will have to try this when I get back from my business travels. However if you know of any tutorials or someone who has actually done this, that would be super helpful.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@falcongeek; 

Does your car have option 6VC (Combox)? I am guessing not. And do you have CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL ECU's showing in E-Sys? 

Also, what is your Bluetooth option? I am guessing instead of 639 and 6FL you have only 6NL?

Lastly, were you able to code and get working the Turn Signals in your HUD?


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @falcongeek;
> 
> Does your car have option 6VC (Combox)? I am guessing not. And do you have CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL ECU's showing in E-Sys?
> 
> ...


I am not sure if I have the 6VC, 639, 6FL or 6NL (how would i check this?). I posted a screenshot in the 2013 F10 psdzdata thread showing all of the modules that I have (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=339091&d=1346019985). CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL ECUs are not showing up for me.

I posted to the other thread, but I wasn't able to get the HUD turn signals working either.

Adam


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

falcongeek said:


> I am not sure if I have the 6VC, 639, 6FL or 6NL (how would i check this?). I posted a screenshot in the 2013 F10 psdzdata thread showing all of the modules that I have (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=339091&d=1346019985). CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL ECUs are not showing up for me.
> 
> I posted to the other thread, but I wasn't able to get the HUD turn signals working either.
> 
> Adam


Please go to BMWVin.com and check your car's options. Thanks.


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Please go to BMWVin.com and check your car's options. Thanks.


You were right: I don't have 6VC, 639 or 6FL. I only have the 6NL bluetooth option.

Adam


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

falcongeek said:


> You were right: I don't have 6VC, 639 or 6FL. I only have the 6NL bluetooth option.
> 
> Adam


Yep. It seems the new HU_NBT has the Combox built into it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For those eager and brave souls wanting the new KOMBI firmware......I think we are very close to an E-Sys ECU Flashing Guide....

You may want to start shopping for a Car Charger now...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alan L. said:


> After driving around with this new feature activated I can safely say its increased the HUD's usability 10 fold. If you don't have the navigation on the HUD just shows you how fast you are going. While cool its novelty wears off pretty fast. Now with this i actually look at the HUD a lot more.
> 
> Alan


Alan, BTW, your F10 is SICK! :wow:

I love the front lip, and it makes me miss Grey.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dromader said:


> Yes I have the HUD  ... And yes no Hu_nbt just the hu_cic (as you guys suggested I'd be curious to see the European version with the new idrive)
> 
> Also an fyi the damn search function doesn't do partial match but it does the full match searching an entire cafd ... And yes the module is L7-mid in kombi
> 
> I'll read all the cafds in the coming days and do a full search see if something comes up


Hunh? The Search Box does do partial matches. If you put HUD in it, with no leading or trailing spaces, it will find every instance where HUD is listed. Understand too that it searches only from the Top - Down, so you should always begin your search at the Top of the CAFD.


----------



## dromader (Nov 21, 2009)

Hmm ... I'll try it again I did try search hud_ and got nothing ... Now that you told me about how it works it might be that I was at the bottom

I'll play more in the weekend I only spent 30min with it and as you can see I made lots of assumptions


----------



## dromader (Nov 21, 2009)

So I spent 1h today and I was wrong esys does the search as mentioned before.

No HUD_TELEFONBUCH_ENABLE in my F30


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

I enable the said settings, but couldn't get this active in my HUD....

F10 Aug 2013 build

Is there a setting to turn on in the system after coded?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> I enable the said settings, but couldn't get this active in my HUD....
> 
> F10 Aug 2013 build
> 
> Is there a setting to turn on in the system after coded?


No, this is pretty straight forward. Read your KOMBI module, and double check that all of these are actually set to aktiv:

HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE
HUD_TELEFONBUCH_ENABLE
HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE
HUD_SPRACHEINGABE_ENABLE


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

All are aktiv = 1


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok, got it to work... It only shows-up from using the steering wheel controls, not the Idrive main controller.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> All are aktiv = 1


And you get nothing in the HUD? No Entertainment, No Recent Call List, no nothing?

What about under iDrive Info Display, is every thing checked off? Same thing under HUD options?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> Ok, got it to work... It only shows-up from using the steering wheel controls, not the Idrive main controller.


Ok. Good deal.


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

What are these hives for:

Kombi & HU_NBT:
*HUD_VZA_ENABLE*

Kombi only:
*HUD_TLC_ENABLE*


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tlc is lane change assistance on hud. But you need to have driver assistance package for it to work.


----------



## harrisfb (May 20, 2012)

Convinced my dealer to update my software while I had it in for maintenance! Tonight I was able to add entertainment, incoming calls, recent call list and voice commands to my HUD. Thank you all for the help with this!


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

harrisfb said:


> Convinced my dealer to update my software while I had it in for maintenance! Tonight I was able to add entertainment, incoming calls, recent call list and voice commands to my HUD. Thank you all for the help with this!


Great to hear harrisfb.
What does voice commands do?


----------



## harrisfb (May 20, 2012)

It is just a visual confirmation of your voice commands. Just like it shows in your BC under the speedometer...but cooler because it is in your HUD.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks,


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

harrisfb said:


> It is just a visual confirmation of your voice commands. Just like it shows in your BC under the speedometer...but cooler because it is in your HUD.


That is sweet ride. Love the wheels. I am putting on the 312, put M5 grills, but I may switch back after noticing your 550.


----------



## VirtualMayhem (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello,

I am picking up my 550i next weekend and am interested in coding the music/phone options into the HUD as described here. A quick clarification - will the title of the song currently playing by your plugged in iPod or bluetooth integrated iPhone show up on the HUD? Does the HUD entertainment option only show stations but not the song/artist info?

Can't wait to play around with this stuff!


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

YES, it will show the song name only, based upon input selected, IPOD, etc, recent calls (if you press the phone button (the same as it does in the extended display. This is activated by the buttons on the steering wheel. 

It will also show incoming call info.


----------



## PeterC4 (Mar 19, 2011)

VirtualMayhem said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am picking up my 550i next weekend and am interested in coding the music/phone options into the HUD as described here. A quick clarification - will the title of the song currently playing by your plugged in iPod or bluetooth integrated iPhone show up on the HUD? Does the HUD entertainment option only show stations but not the song/artist info?
> 
> Can't wait to play around with this stuff!


It will when you press the roller button on the steering wheel. But it will be active for only 3-5 seconds and then disappears. Phone calls will also show up when activated. They also disappear after a brief display.


----------



## harrisfb (May 20, 2012)

spadae2 said:


> That is sweet ride. Love the wheels. I am putting on the 312, put M5 grills, but I may switch back after noticing your 550.


Thanks man!

The only thing missing from the entertainment on the HUD is song and artist info when switching satellite radio channels. That would be nice.

You see song names when scrolling though USB/Bluetooth music on the HUD so maybe it is possible to turn it on for Satellite.

Any ideas?


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> Reading some of his other posts, it seems like he has nbt


There's a chance that it may not be related to NBT. After all, the lists worked fine with the 6WA cluster. I am hoping it is due to some extra codings in 50.2 that need to be enabled. Fingers crossed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Doesn't seem to work for me on 50.2, it's possible you have to have nbt for it to work.


Just using new 50.2 PSdZData and Coding Kombi isn't going to magically change anything.

The Kombi module needs to be Programmed (Flashed) with 50.2 firmware before it takes on any changes or improvements.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just using new 50.2 PSdZData and Coding Kombi isn't going to magically change anything.
> 
> The Kombi module needs to be Programmed (Flashed) with 50.2 firmware before it takes on any changes or improvements.


So that means we need to download the full version PSdZData? Could you let us know the steps required to flash the Kombi module?


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> the kombi module needs to be programmed (flashed) with 50.2 firmware before it takes on any changes or improvements.


exactly


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Hauer said:


> exactly


Is there a tutorial online on how one may flash the Kombi ECU using E-Sys or is this better left to the dealers?

DELETE. Shawn has provided instructions.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreo said:


> So that means we need to download the full version PSdZData? Could you let us know to steps required to flash the Kombi module?


Yes, you need the full version which includes SWFL Flash Firmware files.

Flashing any ECU is risky, and you could brick the module, so if you proceed to do so, you do so at your own risk.

Here are the basic steps:

Go to Comfort Mode => TAL-Calculating
- Read and Save FA
- Activate FA
- Read and Save SVT Actual as SVT_ist
- Create an SVT Target

Under KIS/SVT Target Calculation Strategy, select Complete Flash
 Select I-Step (shipm.) to match your original I-Level as read and shown in VCM I-Step (Shipment) 
 I-Step (target.) will be unselectable as it is fixed based on current PSdZData I-Level
 Do a KIS/SVT Target Calculation and Save as SVT_soll
- Do a TAL Calculation and Save as SVT_tal

Go to Expert Mode => TAL-Processing
Load TAL (SVT_tal)
Load SVT Target (SVT_soll)
Select "Read FA" button.
Check radio button for "read VIN out of FA"
On ECU Tab, uncheck let top box in column "All" (All checked boxes should toggle to unchecked)
On ID Base Row for Kombi, make check boxes in blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy columns.
Press Check software availability
Press Start and it will proceed with processing TAL to flash Kombi with new firmware.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, you need the full version which includes SWFL Flash Firmware files.
> 
> Flashing any ECU is risky, and you could brick the module, so if you proceed to do so, you do so at your own risk.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed steps Shawn. Much appreciated.

Flashing appears to be out of my comfort zone at this stage. I will check alternatives.


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Flashing any ECU is risky, and you could brick the module, so if you proceed to do so, you do so at your own risk.


I fully agreed with this sentence!

I wouldnt recommend to flash if you never did it before. My kombi was bricked from the first run  and only from 3rd try I could recover it. Think twice BEFORE proceeding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hauer said:


> I fully agreed with this sentence!
> 
> I wouldnt recommend to flash if you never did it before. My kombi was bricked from the first run  and only from 3rd try I could recover it. Think twice BEFORE proceeding.


Yes, and it is even harder if you have a retrofitted 6WB Kombi, as I-Step (Shipm) for the Kombi most likely will not match I-Step (Shipm) for actual car, and TAL will fail due to an unexpected SGMID. Then you have to get medieval on the TAL to force it into submission and make it work.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Hauer said:


> I fully agreed with this sentence!
> 
> I wouldnt recommend to flash if you never did it before. My kombi was bricked from the first run  and only from 3rd try I could recover it. Think twice BEFORE proceeding.


Thanks for the warning. Yes, it does seem risky. I will try to get it done through my dealer instead.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreo said:


> Thanks for the warning. Yes, it does seem risky. I will try to get it done through my dealer instead.


Is your 6WB MFID factory or retrofit?


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Is your 6WB MFID factory or retrofit?


It's a retrofit by Bimmer-Tech. Same as Djsaad1. Would they or the dealer be in a better position to help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreo said:


> It's a retrofit by Bimmer-Tech. Same as Djsaad1. Would they or the dealer be in a better position to help?


I think Bimmer-Tech would be. I suspect, unless 6WB was available as a factory option for your car when it was built that you elected not to choose, that ISTA/P will reject the ECU and refuse to program it.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think Bimmer-Tech would be. I suspect, unless 6WB was available as a factory option for your car when it was built that you elected not to choose, that ISTA/P will reject the ECU and refuse to program it.


Great. That's what i suspect. I shall reach out to them. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Let me know what they say, I might just go ahead and try to flash. I flashed to 49 a couple months ago and everything seemed to go fine.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> Let me know what they say, I might just go ahead and try to flash. I flashed to 49 a couple months ago and everything seemed to go fine.


Will do. They have already acknowledged that the new firmware supports HUD lists. Still waiting for a coding appointment.

Let me know how it goes with the flashing and all the best.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, it took a few tries, but it finally succeeded with the flash and now the lists are on the HUD. It's annoying that it can't be on the hud and kombi at the same time, but would much rather have it on hud. The cafd file is now different and has some new settings, I will try to mess with it later. 

This forum is great, thanks again.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> Thanks guys, it took a few tries, but it finally succeeded with the flash and now the lists are on the HUD. It's annoying that it can't be on the hud and kombi at the same time, but would much rather have it on hud. The cafd file is now different and has some new settings, I will try to mess with it later.
> 
> This forum is great, thanks again.


That's great news. Well done.

Which PSdZData version did you use?Did you just follow the steps listed by Shawn earlier? Why did it take a few tries? What did you have to do differently?

Sorry for the barrage of questions. Getting excited here.  If you don't mind, a step by step instruction on how to get this done would be helpful. Many thanks.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I followed the directions Shawn posted. It gave me an error the first couple times before it even got into it. So I started from scratch and did it again. It gave me an fa error on the last one at the end, but everything works fine. Kombi goes dark add blinker turns on once the flash really starts. If you don't get an error before that, then you should be good to go as long as car doesn't turn off. 

It takes about 15 to 30 minutes to flash, so make sure your car has enough battery. My engine was on when I was setting it up, I turned it off before flashing though. 

Writing this on my phone from a bar and I am buzzed, so I am sorry if this doesn't make much sense.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> I followed the directions Shawn posted. It gave me an error the first couple times before it even got into it. So I started from scratch and did it again. It gave me an fa error on the last one at the end, but everything works fine. Kombi goes dark add blinker turns on once the flash really starts. If you don't get an error before that, then you should be good to go as long as car doesn't turn off.
> 
> It takes about 15 to 30 minutes to flash, so make sure your car has enough battery. My engine was on when I was setting it up, I turned it off before flashing though.
> 
> Writing this on my phone from a bar and I am buzzed, so I am sorry if this doesn't make much sense.


Thanks. Good to know that it is possible to get this done with a retrofitted 6WB cluster. I am still apprehensive at this stage as I am still on v.48 firmware I believe. I shall wait for Bimmer-Tech's response before deciding to take the plunge. Keep us posted on your findings with the new CAFD for KOMBI.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> YES! I-Step (target) is fixed based on the current PSdZData version you are using, and I-Step (shipm) defaults to the current PSdZData version and is user selectable, but neither have anything to do with what the car's actual current I-Step is.


Hmm. So if I understand that correctly, there won't be anywhere in E-Sys that would specifically indicate firmware version 50.2 by the Kombi module after the flash. The only indication would be the screen caps under StandardSVK in Coding SVT, correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreo said:


> Hmm. So if I understand that correctly, there won't be anywhere in E-Sys that would specifically indicate firmware version 50.2 by the Kombi module after the flash. The only indication would be the screen caps under StandardSVK in Coding SVT, correct?


No, there won't be. ISTA/P 2.50.2 is a collection of firmwares known to work together as a system, not that the firmware of every ECU within the system is 2.50.2. They are all something else, and differ from ECU to ECU.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, there won't be. ISTA/P 2.50.2 is a collection of firmwares known to work together as a system, not that the firmware of every ECU within the system is 2.50.2. They are all something else, and differ from ECU to ECU.


Got it. It's making sense now. Thanks again for sharing. Much appreciated.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Andreo, any response from Bimmer Tech?


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> Andreo, any response from Bimmer Tech?


None so far after the initial response. I thought you have successfully upgraded your firmware. Do you need their coding services as well?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

No, I am set, I am just curious to know if they will flash it or not. Seems a little risky to do it over remote, it's just another variable involved.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Shawn and djsaad1, 

I am pleased to report that I have successfully flashed my 6WB Kombi to firmware 50.2 tonight. Enabling Entertainment and Phone Lists were straight-forward Kombi coding after that. 

Would not have been able to pull it off without the help from the both of you. Shawn's instructions were spot on. You are the man!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreo said:


> Shawn and djsaad1,
> 
> I am pleased to report that I have successfully flashed my 6WB Kombi to firmware 50.2 tonight. Enabling Entertainment and Phone Lists were straight-forward Kombi coding after that.
> 
> Would not have been able to pull it off without the help from the both of you. Shawn's instructions were spot on. You are the man!


:thumbup:

So, do you have the Entertainment Lists in both Kombi and HUD, or HUD only?


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> So, do you have the Entertainment Lists in both Kombi and HUD, or HUD only?


HUD only when HUD is activated. When HUD is off or when engine is off, the list returns to the Kombi. Have yet to explore new CAFD to see what can be enabled.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Jersseven (Jun 27, 2013)

andreo said:


> HUD only when HUD is activated. When HUD is off or when engine is off, the list returns to the Kombi. Have yet to explore new CAFD to see what can be enabled.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Is there any way get the turn signals back on the HUD as well with the 6WB 50.2?


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Jersseven said:


> Is there any way get the turn signals back on the HUD as well with the 6WB 50.2?


There appears to be a number of items involving HUD and turn signals when I was browsing through the new Kombi CAFD file. I will try activating them tonight and see whether we can get the HUD signals back.


----------



## Jersseven (Jun 27, 2013)

andreo said:


> There appears to be a number of items involving HUD and turn signals when I was browsing through the new Kombi CAFD file. I will try activating them tonight and see whether we can get the HUD signals back.


Great, thanks!


----------



## TJC85 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a 2014 LCI 535i with HUD....I checked off all the boxes in the iDrive settings for HUD Entertainment list and Telephone etc. I also coded the turn signals, My question is... I see the speed, turn signals, messages, but no Radio channels, Any suggestions or places to LQQK  would be helpful.


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

Current SW version 51.1
HUD turn signals still dont work with 6WB


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

TJC85 said:


> I have a 2014 LCI 535i with HUD....I checked off all the boxes in the iDrive settings for HUD Entertainment list and Telephone etc. I also coded the turn signals, My question is... I see the speed, turn signals, messages, but no Radio channels, Any suggestions or places to LQQK  would be helpful.


try pressing your scroll wheel and the list should pop up, then spin the wheel to go through the channels. This works the same for your ipod or iphone music.


----------



## TJC85 (Jul 25, 2013)

skalberti said:


> try pressing your scroll wheel and the list should pop up, then spin the wheel to go through the channels. This works the same for your ipod or iphone music.


Got it...Thx... Is there anyway to change the time it stays up on the HUD.. like 
15-30sec.???


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm sure it's possible, but I'm not sure what to code to make it happen. If I come across it, I'll post here.


----------



## SimonBl (Nov 9, 2013)

Just read this entire thread, thanks all for your efforts.

I get my new F30 335i with HUD and 6WA cluster in 2 weeks. I am already set up with tools and token and have played with basics on my loaner 318d (must remember to reverse before I give it back).

From what I've just read, it sounds like I should be able to code these features for my vehicle to display in HUD, correct? Turn signals included?

Happy to provide CAFD details when I get the car, if needed by others.

I am keen on getting the SLI working here (it's not available as an option in Oz), I have the lane departure and lane change options too, but I do see that that will be more difficult. Little steps.

Thanks again.


----------



## SimonBl (Nov 9, 2013)

Just read this entire thread, thanks all for your efforts.

I get my new F30 335i with HUD and 6WA cluster in 2 weeks. I am already set up with tools and token and have played with basics on my loaner 318d (must remember to reverse before I give it back).

From what I've just read, it sounds like I should be able to code these features for my vehicle to display in HUD, correct? Turn signals included?

Happy to provide CAFD details when I get the car, if needed by others.

I am keen on getting the SLI working here (it's not available as an option in Oz), I have the lane departure and lane change options too, but I do see that that will be more difficult. Little steps.

Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SimonBl said:


> Just read this entire thread, thanks all for your efforts.
> 
> I get my new F30 335i with HUD and 6WA cluster in 2 weeks. I am already set up with tools and token and have played with basics on my loaner 318d (must remember to reverse before I give it back).
> 
> ...


I am not sure if Turn Signals are working on F30 HUD.

For SLI, assuming you have KAFAS2 Camera, you still need a 7E FSC Code Imported and Activated in Head Unit, and that will be difficult to get, and very expensive if you can.


----------



## SimonBl (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure if Turn Signals are working on F30 HUD.
> 
> For SLI, assuming you have KAFAS2 Camera, you still need a 7E FSC Code Imported and Activated in Head Unit, and that will be difficult to get, and very expensive if you can.


Thanks Shawn, maybe I'll give up on the SLI and the turn signals and just be happy with the rest then :thumbup: - can't wait to have a play with the options.


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure if Turn Signals are working on F30 HUD.
> 
> For SLI, assuming you have KAFAS2 Camera, you still need a 7E FSC Code Imported and Activated in Head Unit, and that will be difficult to get, and very expensive if you can.


7E doesn't belong to HU at all, it should be imported and activated in KAFAS2 (BE and BF also).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hauer said:


> 7E doesn't belong to HU at all, it should be imported and activated in KAFAS2 (BE and BF also).


True. I wrote that wrong out of habit, as the majority of FSC Codes reside in the Head Unit. I forget sometimes when writing that SLI and NIVI, and a few others reside in other ECU's.

What is BE and BF?


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,
By Enabling the HUD Entertainment List and Telephone. The information in the MFID Instrument Cluster no longer is appear! the info “Entertainment List and Telephone” showing only on the HUD. Is it Normal ?


----------



## SimonBl (Nov 9, 2013)

fahadcom said:


> Hi,
> By Enabling the HUD Entertainment List and Telephone. The information in the MFID Instrument Cluster no longer is appear! the info "Entertainment List and Telephone" showing only on the HUD. Is it Normal ?


Yes, it's one or the other.


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay. Thank you...


----------



## atze2000 (Jul 26, 2014)

*HUD_Entertainment F10 2010*

Hi,

my car did not keep coded settings. I wanted to enable HUD_ENTERTAINMENT and after reading settings it is again disabled. My car has HU_CIC with latest I-Step, F010-14-03-503. Any idea someone?

Regards, atze2000


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. Hit "CODE FDL" on the CAFD not "CODE" on the ECU.


----------



## ivkin1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

SimonBl said:


> Yes, it's one or the other.


in my F01 I have both in same time, also I point that telephone and entertainment you can code on full KOMBI, I mean like on F01, in F10 some time I point cut one and there I can not code it


----------



## atze2000 (Jul 26, 2014)

@Shawn: Thats it! thx a lot.


----------



## StatiS (Jan 13, 2015)

Shawn I am new member so bear with me please 

I see on page 7 there is a method for flashing the KOMBI with E-SYS but I am on E71. I know I can`t use E-SYS. What are the steps with NCS expert? Is it possible at all ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

StatiS said:


> Shawn I am new member so bear with me please
> 
> I see on page 7 there is a method for flashing the KOMBI with E-SYS but I am on E71. I know I can`t use E-SYS. What are the steps with NCS expert? Is it possible at all ?


To Flash ECU in Exx car, you need to use WinKFP, but I do not have instructions for doing so.


----------



## StatiS (Jan 13, 2015)

Can you point me to someone who knows then? I am curious if this will enable entertainment on the HUD in a no combox, no 6WA car like it worked for user milkyway on his old 5.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. I don't know who knows this. I am sure if you Google WinKFP Guide, you will find instructions for flashing ECU.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

@ StatiS
PN sent

CU Oliver


----------



## StatiS (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the PM. We will see if e-chassis car with basic KOMBI can enable the entertainment list in HUD like you did in your old F10.

Shawn, do you think it will be same on all chassiss?
Also can I flash with this charger - http://www.ecstuning.com/BMW-E39-530i-M54_3.0L/Search/ES195108_ES194684/ES194684/

I read somewhere that e7x needed stronger charger but it was for a diff kind of charger anyway.

Thanks guys I have 2 posts and already you are helping me a lot. Great community :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have no idea about HUD in Exx car.

Your link is not working either.


----------



## StatiS (Jan 13, 2015)

check now


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

StatiS said:


> check now


No, that won't work. It is only 1.25 amp. You need 50 Amp minimum for flashing ECU.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

In my car there are not this options, I can not found it for activate it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> In my car there are not this options, I can not found it for activate it.


What is your I-Step current?

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't know in this moment. In a few days I will recive the button for line departure warning, when i will do this codification i will check the I-Step.

Thank you very much for your help Shawnsheridan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> I don't know in this moment. In a few days I will recive the button for line departure warning, when i will do this codification i will check the I-Step.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help Shawnsheridan


Ok. Car needs at least 47.x Firmware for HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST to show up.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

I've try to do the retrofit the line departure warning with problems... 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8886040&postcount=140

I think this is the I-step of the car










what can I do?

thanks very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> I've try to do the retrofit the line departure warning with problems...
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8886040&postcount=140
> 
> ...


Your I-Level should be fine for LDW.

I replied to your other post.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your I-Level should be fine for LDW.
> 
> I replied to your other post.


And for HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST is my I-Level fine? why I don't found this option?

Is it posible change my self the I-Level?

thank you very much Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> And for HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST is my I-Level fine? why I don't found this option?
> 
> Is it posible change my self the I-Level?
> 
> thank you very much Shawn


No. F010-11-09-507 is 45.1 or 45.2.

HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST requires at least 47.0.

You would need to flash Kombi.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. F010-11-09-507 is 45.1 or 45.2.
> 
> HUD_ENTERTAINMENTLIST requires at least 47.0.
> 
> You would need to flash Kombi.


I don't know how do a flash Kombi, are there any tutorial of that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> I don't know how do a flash Kombi, are there any tutorial of that?


Yes. Look here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531


----------



## StatiS (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok I would like to contribute too. I think it can't be done in e7x.

I have integration level E070-13-07-506 read from ista/d. So I am above 47.x.
I don't have those options in KOMBI module, I have them in HUD!

Any ideas?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. Look here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531


Hello Shawn!

Remember, StatiS has an E-series car, not a F-series.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello Shawn!
> 
> Remember, StatiS has an E-series car, not a F-series.
> 
> CU Oliver


I responded to guruhe though, presumably about his F10, not StatiS.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

StatiS said:


> Ok I would like to contribute too. I think it can't be done in e7x.
> 
> I have integration level E070-13-07-506 read from ista/d. So I am above 47.x.
> I don't have those options in KOMBI module, I have them in HUD!
> ...


Well, code them aktiv in HUD and see if it works. E-series HUD is different than F-series, I think that E-series HUD generates picture by itself.


----------



## StatiS (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I did, along with blinker set to aktiv but all of those don`t work.


----------



## tutuianu_daniel (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a F10 2012/04 with I-level f010-12-03-512. 

This means I have 46.6/46.5/46.4/46.3, right ? 

For enabling HUD Entertainment List and Telephone I need >= 47.1 ? 

Is necessary to update the firmware for all the ecu's or only KOMBI is enough ? 

Is risky to upload to the latest version, which is 57.4 ?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You need at minimum 47.x for the cluster. Please flash it with 47.x or 48.x if you can find it. If you flash it with a higher i-level (f.e. 56.x or 57.x) it could be possible that you have to flash the ZGW also (otherwise your assistent system will not work). And this is really tricky or nearly impossible without an Icom.

CU Oliver


----------



## tutuianu_daniel (Jul 1, 2015)

thanks for your response!


----------



## tutuianu_daniel (Jul 1, 2015)

I have 46.4 and I would like to update to 47.5. I tried to update with Esys 3.18.4 but I can change/select I-Step (shipm.) to my current level. Always shows only the target level. I tried with E-sys 3.22 but I doesn't work due psdzdata version incompatibility.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tutuianu_daniel said:


> I have 46.4 and I would like to update to 47.5. I tried to update with Esys 3.18.4 but I can change/select I-Step (shipm.) to my current level. Always shows only the target level. I tried with E-sys 3.22 but I doesn't work due psdzdata version incompatibility.


Asked and answered here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9505906&postcount=1688

No need to cross-post.


----------



## tutuianu_daniel (Jul 1, 2015)

thanks! but I receive this error :

Open connection failed. [C028]
Found project F010_12_07_533 with incompatible psdz job version 4.6.5 - minimum required version is 5.0.5. Please update PDX container to the latest template version and re-import! [1908]


----------



## tutuianu_daniel (Jul 1, 2015)

alright, thanks!


----------



## JoeHallenbeck (Feb 14, 2016)

hi everybody!

Yesterday I have successfully coded HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE and HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE to "aktiv" using e-sys 3.26.1 and PSDZ v.57.3 (F11, I-Level 15-11-503). It works fine so far and I have the entertainment list in the hud and the kombi.

BUT: after a couple of scrolls through the menu some vertical lines or stripes are staying in the hud even if the name of the song has already faded out of the hud (as you can see in the attachments). Anybody got an idea of how to get rid of these lines?

EDIT: after a restart of the car the stripes are gone for some time before they come back.


----------



## shubha29 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Anyone succeeded in coding 2016 vehicles yet ?*

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and trying to get the pre-requisites to start to code my F48 (2016 X1). Did anyone try it yet ? Simple solutions like:

1. To play video from USB
2. To play video while in motion
3. To close tail gate with keyfob
4. To show turn signals in HUD
5. Most critical, to enable equalizer for the factory installed HK system


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I dont find KOMBI module in ESYS when coding. I have F10 2015 M-sport.
Can you help med please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E61-520 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I dont find KOMBI module in ESYS when coding. I have F10 2015 M-sport.
> Can you help med please?
> ...


Do you have DKombi instead?


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Yes I have. Are they same? And with the same optiones?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E61-520 said:


> Yes I have. Are they same? And with the same optiones?


Well, they are the same in that it is your Instrument Cluster, but since you have Option 6WB MFID (all digital cluster), you have Dkombi instead of Kombi.

The codes for enabling HUD Entertainment List and Telephone are the same in both.


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Thank you very much***55357;***56842;


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

What is code to enable that show navigation info on HUD for LED digital cluster W6B ? BimmerTech want $199 just to code that feature to my vehicle. If anyone here can help me please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vk535i said:


> What is code to enable that show navigation info on HUD for LED digital cluster W6B ? BimmerTech want $199 just to code that feature to my vehicle. If anyone here can help me please?


Try DKOMBI => NAVI_NBT_ENABLE = kein_nbt.


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try DKOMBI => NAVI_NBT_ENABLE = kein_nbt.


Hey Shawn, can you help me out to remote code this for me? I try to contact the one did the code last time but no reply back. I saw you in Houston same time zone that I am in Dallas.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vk535i said:


> Hey Shawn, can you help me out to remote code this for me? I try to contact the one did the code last time but no reply back. I saw you in Houston same time zone that I am in Dallas.


Ok. You will need new Launcher PRO as E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM is End of Life. PM me when you are ready to have it coded.


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. You will need new Launcher PRO as E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM is End of Life. PM me when you are ready to have it coded.


I am at work now, Can not do it. I am off on Thursday, Will contact you by then. If you don't mind, drop your fone # in my in box.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vk535i said:


> I am at work now, Can not do it. I am off on Thursday, Will contact you by then. If you don't mind, drop your fone # in my in box.
> 
> Thanks


As I wrote above, You need to get new Launcher PRO 3.x from TM before anything happens. PM me after that.


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> As I wrote above, You need to get new Launcher PRO 3.x from TM before anything happens. PM me after that.


Do you have the link where I can download that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vk535i said:


> Do you have the link where I can download that?


One needs to email Developer TokenMaster ([email protected]), and then be patient after that.


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try DKOMBI => NAVI_NBT_ENABLE = kein_nbt.


I talked to the one who did the code for me last time, he said he did try the code you mention above already but the NAV instruction is still now show on the HUD at all. Any other code that you can think of related to enable NAV instruction to HUD?
There is one has suggested this :

HU_NBT 3000 JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD activ nicht_aktiv Displays the HWY Junction Images on HUD **Works if updated. Minor visual errors.**


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vk535i said:


> I talked to the one who did the code for me last time, he said he did try the code you mention above already but the NAV instruction is still now show on the HUD at all. Any other code that you can think of related to enable NAV instruction to HUD?
> There is one has suggested this :
> 
> HU_NBT 3000 JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD activ nicht_aktiv Displays the HWY Junction Images on HUD **Works if updated. Minor visual errors.**


Look for GUIDING_KOMBI_HUD = aktiv.


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> One needs to email Developer TokenMaster ([email protected]), and then be patient after that.


I still don't have any reply back from the TokenMaster guy. Is there any alternative solution that you can help me the coding to show the NAVI instruction to the HUD?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vk535i said:


> I still don't have any reply back from the TokenMaster guy. Is there any alternative solution that you can help me the coding to show the NAVI instruction to the HUD?


You should allow a full week for TM to respond, and if nothing, then email him again.

As an alternative, you can use Esysx:

[email protected]
http://esysx.com/


----------

